# Infantry, Vision



## Vaines (29 Sep 2005)

Hello To All.  I Just had my medical, physical and Interview yesterday.  Everything went awesome!  I was jacked beyond belief the entire day, and it showed.  I got 85 push ups, they were really impressed.

There was one problem though.  During my medical exam, after doing me hearing and everything else which was all perfect.  They did my vision test.  I wear glasses, and with glasses I can see 20/20.  When I was tested without, I got a couple lines, correct, then made a mistake on the third.  It's a little blurry for me without glasses, that's all.  

Then, I was told that everything was perfect V1 across the board for me, except my vision which apparently they said was at a V4 level.   And they told me that I can't become an Infantry Soldier.  I was shocked.  I  told them I wont do anything but Infanty, and that I have my heart set on it.  I mean I can see without glasses, it's just a little blurry from far away, I can see people moving hundreds of feet away just fine, just blurry, and im perfect with glasses.  Im going in for an exam with an optomologist soon, to do another test and see if im any better.

Anyway, Im just asking for your guys and or gals advice.   Im Going into Primary Reserves. British Columbia.

  And what other occupations could I do besides Infantry(not that I want to)  a Cook, or a Clerk? No way, I couldn't do that, im not meant behind a desk.  Is there anything else with Action??? Key Work = Action

Thanks for the help


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Sep 2005)

vaines,

welcome to Army.ca. You will find that vision and it's implications for choice of trade has been discussed in detail a number of times. You can find relevant threads by entering "vision" into the search box in the upper left of every forum page. Or you can go to the main search page here: 

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Vision (eyesight) is also a category of threads found in the Recruiting FAQ:

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

The first link in the Vision section (VISION CATEGORY AND ACUITY) includes a link to the chart which gives the medical requirements for all trades.


----------



## kincanucks (30 Sep 2005)

_I can see people moving hundreds of feet away just fine, just blurry,_

There is that warm fuzzy feeling when you pointing a loaded weapon at those fuzzy people.


----------



## dearryan (30 Sep 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _I can see people moving hundreds of feet away just fine, just blurry,_
> 
> There is that warm fuzzy feeling when you pointing a loaded weapon at those fuzzy people.



That one made my morning!


----------



## scottyeH? (30 Sep 2005)

Depending on your age, and how much you want to join a Combat Arms trade...you might want to look into laser eye surgery.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Sep 2005)

Vaines,

sorry to hear about your situation, however:

You didnt meet the minimum standards set by the CF for the infantry occupation.  I couldnt care less if you can still see people, fuzzy or not, at great distances.  That could be me and i dont want  you confusing me for the bad guys. It would be like letting in a guy who is colour blind into the conbat engineer trade...yeah that would be good doing BMD/CMD/EOD now wouldnt it ?

Lesson is.....pick another trade or get your eyes blasted and try later.


----------



## D-n-A (30 Sep 2005)

Vaines, theres lots of trades out there that accept people with V4. For reserves in BC, you can go medic, sig op, supply tech, weapons tech, vehicle tech, etc.


----------



## Vaines (30 Sep 2005)

I just called and talked to them again, and they told me to see an Optomotrist and that whatever he says my vision is, that is what they will accept.  Im Actually going to an Opotomotrist next week, I have a feeling I will get V3.  


I will let you guys know.


----------



## Old Ranger (30 Sep 2005)

Vaines,

Again, go through the search feature.
There are some tips for eye tests and a whole bunch on Laser Surgery.
Lots of good information for you.

And please take the point about avoiding Friendly Fire.
How would you feel about popping one of your own by a Fuzzy mistake?

Best of Luck to you,

Ben


----------



## exsemjingo (11 May 2006)

Wait a minute...

I did my eye test, and the answsers for all 6 lines in both syes were "no, no, no, and no..."
I've worn glasses for years, am required to have them to drive, and yet, I have been merit listed for DEO after a trip to the optomitrist.

What is the rest of your story?


----------

